# How long does it take for pigeons to digest corn??



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

I have a sick young pigeon I think. It can't walk or fly so it just sits. I have it warmed and alone. I was wondering it shouldn't take that long for pigeons to digest their foods right? It's been about a day and every time I feel it's crop their are still a bunch of corn from it's last feed. I'm guessing something's wrong with it's crop? I don't really know what the problem is, so can anyone help me??


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes...something is wrong which is effecting her Crop being able to pass foods.


Various illnesses can do this.

What meds to you have on hand?

And, can you poost some pics of whatever there has been for poops?



With-hold foods for now.


Phil
Lv


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Yes...something is wrong which is effecting her Crop being able to pass foods.
> 
> 
> Various illnesses can do this.
> ...


Thanks Phil for replying. I have a few meds on hand but I don't think I have any for crop issue.
And the poop will have to wait til later.

I have on hand:
All in one
Appertex
Doxybird
Dr. pigeons 1 drop eye time
Fish zole
Fish mox
Ivermectin 0.5%


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ilb,



Oye...


Could be Worms...

Could be Trichomoniasis/Canker...

Could be Candida/Yeasts...

Could be a Bacterial infection in the GI...

Could be foreign Object in Crop or lower...

Could be from injury/contusion to the Crop...

Could be combinations of these.


If the Crop is passing Liquids...if the Pigeon is making Urates...

The 'Fishzole' would address possible Canker/Trichomoniasis.


Can you describe what poops and urates there are?


How old is this Pigeon? Do you know?


How long have they seemed ill, and what was the sequence or gradual signs leading to this present stage?


Phil
Lv


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Have their Water be three ( or four if they will abide it ) Tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water...use Glass or Plastic for the Water Bowl.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

pdpbison said:


> Hi ilb,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I can eliminate worms for now. It's dropping isn't loose it still has a form to it. 

This pigeon is a young one from this year. It was born sometime in June so about a month and a half or so old.

The signs I noticed was whenever I went to go feed them it would follow it's mom and dad begging for food they would feed him a little. I guess they were trying to encourage it to find food on his own... But I never really saw it eat when I fed my pigeons. And so days passed and it just got weaker I suppose from not eating?? I tend to chase my birds around to see if they are in need of any thing because they usually will take flight after I chase them. And this one didn't move it just toppled over trying to run but couldn't.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good...close up, in focus images of the most recent poops.


Most likely Canker...and might also have Candida.


Metronidazole...Medistatin...tubed into the Crop...or Metronidazole Tablet portion dose, but into theor mouth/throat manually, and, Medistatin solution, they will drink if it is in a tiny condiment cup...if doing this way, with-hold drinking water so he will drink the medicine when it is offered.


ACV-Water for supervised drinking other times.


Do you have this Bird segregated and in their own Cage for observation?


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't understand why people feed corn in the summer. Corn generates heat. you can overheat birds in the summer feeding corn. Took me awhile to accept that, sound like a crock of bull to me. I soon found out its true after losing birds from heat exhaustion.


----------

